# Roland sp300v Print and cut cutting to the right



## Knowlesy (Jan 8, 2015)

Good afternoon all, having an issue with my sp300v, 
The image prints perfectly, but for some reason the cutter is cutting images slightly to the right, 

So If I have a black square, and set flexisign to contour cut the image, Zooming in shows the cut line is exactly on the line of the square, I even make the contour cut, cut in by 20mm but it still cuts slightly to the right of the image, so on the left hand side, it cuts inside the square, and on the right hand side it cuts outside the square.

Not sure if I explained properly, so i'll post an image to show you what it's doing, the Red line indicated the cut line the printer is cutting.


Thanks,
Lee


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Did you set your print/cut adjustment for your media?
On your model 'V' - do you have the cable system (probably yes) Did you check the tension on the cable? 
Is your machine on level ground
Those are the initial questions!


----------



## Knowlesy (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, sorry mine was slow!
I'm completely new to Roland print and cut machines, so i have not set a specific cut adjustment for the media, I'm using Soldark, they don't have a profile for Flexisign, but advised i choose a matte paper type, which i've done and prints fine. 
No idea how to change the cut for the specific media, and not even sure what it would be set to,
Using Soldark from the Magic touch.

Where do I check for the cable system? Do you mean the belt inside? Sorry I'm a complete newbie to these machines.

The machine is on level ground yes.

Thankyou.


----------



## Knowlesy (Jan 8, 2015)

Any else online with any suggestions?


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Is this a new machine to you? Do you have the users manual, cause the manual shows how to align the cutting to the print.


----------



## Knowlesy (Jan 8, 2015)

34Ford said:


> Is this a new machine to you? Do you have the users manual, cause the manual shows how to align the cutting to the print.


It's not just a new machine, it's a complete new printing method! 

I've had a brief look in the manual online for misalignment issues but it doesn't really explain what to do very well... 

On the Roland help pages, the advice they give to adjust the cutting does absolutely nothing.. (It tells you to do a test cut, and see where the X and Y lines cross over a grid it prints, and adjust the X and Y values accordingly) 

Yet after about 10 different value changes and not a single change, I read on the comments section of another thread that altering the values actually has no effect on cutting alignment at all (even though roland says thats how you fix it)

I soon found this to be true, when I changed the valued from 0.8mm to +20.00mm and the cut line was exactly the same.

Could it be something to do with the fact I'm using windows 7?

I've had issues with versaworks from the start and never got it working, installed it on windows xp, vista, 7 and even 10 and it's never worked on any, it won't even let me detect the printer before throwing up an ink error.. The engineers had me spend a fortune on new ink because the bulk system that came with the printer may have "faulty chips" How naive I was to listen to that rubbish... (turns out on the roland website in the FAQ, it's actually a service menu error, and you need the engineer to come out and access it to fix the issue, something i categorically refuse to pay for since they've made me spend money on ink I did not need at the time)
I got flexisign and it printed first time, but just doesnt cut properly.

I've read that the majority of cutters don't work well on windows 7 though, could this be the issue? I will have to install flexi on another laptop and give it a go... 

Honestly never been so frustrated with a printer/software in my life. 

4 laptops, 4 different windows versions, versaworks WILL NOT WORK, Flexi won't cut right... Can't win at present.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Setting the print and cut does not concern the media for the most part. Although you might have to reset for different depth media. As asked do you have the manual - if not join MyVersacamm.com - A Digital Printing Network and you can download the manaul for free. Follow those instruction. If you did and it did not work, then we can talk cable adjustments.
The area you are looking for is under the menu key - press menu - arrow up - the first item will be the print cut adjustment.


----------



## Knowlesy (Jan 8, 2015)

idonaldson said:


> Setting the print and cut does not concern the media for the most part. Although you might have to reset for different depth media. As asked do you have the manual - if not join MyVersacamm.com - A Digital Printing Network and you can download the manaul for free. Follow those instruction. If you did and it did not work, then we can talk cable adjustments.
> The area you are looking for is under the menu key - press menu - arrow up - the first item will be the print cut adjustment.


This is the menu where you print the "Feed" and "scan" grid, and you check the cut line to see where it crosses the line, then adjust it? If so I've done that, I changed the values about 10x and it literally did not make a single difference, it just cut the same place everytime, even when I changed the values by 20.

I read on another forum that this doesn't work at all and doesn't change the cut, I found that post to be true in my case, but I will read the manual tomorrow!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

The test you are talking about is the test 2 - I never use that or train others to. Show me a picture of test one and I will tell you how much in each direction to go. You will need to adjust base on any 2 of the 3. So the first picture will show all three the second picture will focus on one. 
Test 2 is tricky unless you know what to look for.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Should have gotten a manual if you bought it new.

Here is one. [media]http://www.roland.co.za/SupportPage/SP-540V/Owner-User%20Man/SP-300V_USE_EN_R4.pdf[/media]


Page 71


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

So let me reiterate my position, which you would not like, but once you get pass hating me you will get the point. It is not a machine issue but a user issue. You should never use bulk system, but that is not the issue either. i gave you a source for the entire manual but if you want to take the specific issue pages, then maybe you will get the other pages you need when you need. Do not use Vista and do not use X10. All others should be no issues. I prefer to use Win7 all day long, but it will not work with the simple version. If the cuts are off it will be one of two reasons period. Either the print and cut was never dialed in - some machine brand new are spot on and some will require an adjustment of more than 50. So you did 20 and think that is enough and not impressed - well maybe you simply needed more. That is just a fact of life. No one can tell you what your machine needs if you are standing in front of it. Adjust it and keep adjusting it until it is right. If it does not adjust then maybe the cable needs tightening. The V model is not a spring chicken and may versions of the machine has been birth since. If you feel it is a cable issue get a gauge and put that to rest - if not get a manual and adjust accordingly. The machine is a workhorse when you know how to use it, when you know how to use it.


----------

